# Cleanest complete subtrate.



## weeman (19 Mar 2019)

Hi guys. 

Struggling to find answers I was wondering if anyone could shed some light... looking for a complete subtrate that stays quite clean as have read some can be quite dirty..... the tank will start off low tech and will be built up slowly focusing on growing easy plants. I inevitably will do some fiddling so would like to avoid a cloudy mess as much as possible! Also looking to put some crs in once tank is established hence looking for a complete rather than inert for the buffering. Any suggestions or hints would be great


----------



## Nuno Gomes (21 Mar 2019)

Tropica soil is pretty clean overall, Glas Garten though is incredibly dirty right out of the bag and it doesn't get any better.


----------



## dean (16 Apr 2019)

If you went with a clean inert substrate you can just dose with ferts as required 

You can’t rely on the substrate alone to give you ideal conditions, if your like me and have liquid concrete coming out of the tap then it won’t work or not for long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilsonline (1 May 2019)

I`ve always heard to go with comercial aqua soil bc it`s cleaner, easier if you need to rescape, give less problems with algae... I have one tank with Landen that is packed with algae, ok it`s cycling and under strong lights.. The older tank is dirt caped with sand. So far, the dirt tank is doing better and it had a lot less algae during the cycling. I have other tanks with (bottom to top): warm casting, peat moss, safe t-sorb (clay) , screen, sand (other without sad, ends with clay). So, as i left a screen mesh between the dirt and the sand, I had zero problems with muddy water even when uprooting. In the other hand, I see friends having terrible problems with melting ada. Go figure. 
I have just bags of ada, but not sure where Im going to used yet. 
PS: I forgot to set the screen mesh in one of the dirt tanks just bc I didn`t find the right sand yet. And yes it`s very messy. The screen mesh is an obvious easy solution.


----------

